# font stuff, please help



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

This is an error that I receive when I try to save this pdf file...

"The font Helvetica-Black could not be embedded in the PDF document because of liscensing restrictions. Stroked text will not be visible.
The font Univers-Black could not be embedded in the PDF document because of liscensing restrictions. Stroked text will not be visible.
The font Univers-Oblique could not be embedded in the PDF document because of liscensing restrictions. Stroked text will not be visible."

I have all 3 fonts and they are in extensions and are turned on and viewing correctly. I had no problem turning some into outlines. Anybody have an idea of what this is about?

thanks!
Lee


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Lee, best guess is thus:

http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg01091.html


> Some Multiple Master fonts are created by the user/designer with a thrid party program manipulating both the Postsript screen and printer fonts and then resaving as new files.
> 
> When these fonts are used in a document, they can use all kinds of specialized encoding systems and may cause problems through rips.
> 
> ...


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

hobbes..

thanks for the link, i appreciate it.

-Lee


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I had the same problem with multiple master fonts when I'd take them to a commercial printer to have jobs output. Their computers couldn't handle the fonts.

Only solution I've come up with is to not use MM fonts (they should have MM in the file name). I've since replaced all of those fonts with the newer open type. Of course, Adobe says that the MM fonts should work (sigh...), but they don't.

I was lucky enough that for one font in particular, the printer managed to do some coding on their own to make it work. But that's impractical to have them keep doing it (time and effort) in the business environment.

Good luck.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Martha! :up:


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

MSY-Houston said:


> I had the same problem with multiple master fonts when I'd take them to a commercial printer to have jobs output. Their computers couldn't handle the fonts.
> 
> Only solution I've come up with is to not use MM fonts (they should have MM in the file name). I've since replaced all of those fonts with the newer open type. Of course, Adobe says that the MM fonts should work (sigh...), but they don't.
> 
> ...


boo ya


----------

